# I Like Bierocks



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd never heard of them. They look like Pierogies. Yum.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Never heard of them either so Googled.
Now, cooking for one I need a smaller and faster method. Just finished the first half of a nice cabbage so looking for a way to eat the rest.

Here is my thinking.
Our local stores sell a roll from a great bakery that is fantastic. With that cabbage, some ground beef and onion and I think I can cook up an alternative. Always good to try something outside my rut, same things over and over.

Thanks
Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ya know, I thought I knew about all kinds of German food from 
our trip to Germany. This is a new one for me. 

I looked up recipes, it’s easy enough to make and it will be something
that I’ll try in the near future. 

I have empanada disks in the freezer, I think I’ll try it with the empanada
disks as well...there was one recipe that used the little biscuit rolls
( the ones in the tube) that would be easy to make as well.

Thanks Senior Citizen! :smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> Never heard of them either so Googled.
> Now, cooking for one I need a smaller and faster method. Just finished the first half of a nice cabbage so looking for a way to eat the rest.
> 
> Here is my thinking.
> ...


Yes, Bud! Stuff the roll, brush the top with a tad of butter, wrap up
in aluminum foil, and toss in the toaster oven for a few minutes to crisp
up the roll!
...and a little bit of graded cheddar cheese (and a little hot sauce too) on top 
of the cabbage mix kud’nt hert!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> Never heard of them either so Googled.
> Now, cooking for one I need a smaller and faster method. Just finished the first half of a nice cabbage so looking for a way to eat the rest.
> 
> Here is my thinking.
> ...


Seems you have nearly all it takes for Bierocks, but I'm guessing. Wife makes home baked bread usually but for those little _Pigs in a Blanket _she purchased dough in a can and they were decent bread. Didn't even know purchased bread dough was available.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

You folks got me ready to try this though perhaps not the full blown version but using a premade roll.

*@TwoKnots said*

"I have empanada disks in the freezer, I think I’ll try it with the empanada
disks as well"

Yes that would be good and nothing new. Lots of meat empanadas in Mexico and South American. Also similar to a Natchitoches meat pie. Those made commercially only in and around Natchitoches, LA. that I know of. (pronounced both Nackadish and Nackatish)


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Got time for a Bierocks story?

Bout 30 years ago, when employed, I took 2 Bierocks in my lunch pail working in a remote area. Was working with a fellow of German decent. At lunch time the Bierocks were put in a microwave in the office of this large shop building. When the co-worker entered the shop door he yelled *BIEROCKS*. My wife is still disappointed I wouldn't trade one for what he offered for trade, but whatever it was it didn't even compare with her home made Bierocks. I usually prefer raw cabbage and a salt shaker but man OH man I like home made Bierocks.

Moral of story - if you've ever eaten or even smelled the aroma of one you'll always remember *BIEROCKS.*


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I ask the wife her recipe:

In a large skillet lightly brown 1 lb. ground beef, add about 1/2 head of* shredded *cabbage, 1 large finely chopped onion, salt to taste and 1 Tsp black pepper. Fry til cabbage is done. Allow dough to rise first time. A ball of dough is then flattened in the palm of her hand and filled with the mix then folded and pinch sealed - Allow dough to rise the second time then bake. At what temperature I haven't a clue but if you smell something scorched or burning you'll know you didn't get that part right.:vs_laugh:
EDIT : Important new info. - if possible use X-tra lean ground beef because the grease from the mix can't be easily drained.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Ya know, I thought I knew about all kinds of German food from
> our trip to Germany. This is a new one for me.
> 
> I looked up recipes, it’s easy enough to make and it will be something
> ...


 I had to ask wifey what " empanada " was, and boy did I have that pronunciation screwed up.:biggrin2:


EDIT EDIT: You may like a little dab of your favorite mustard / bite.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I ask the wife her recipe:
> 
> In a large skillet lightly brown 1 lb. ground beef, add about 1/2 head of* shredded *cabbage, 1 large finely chopped onion, salt to taste and 1 Tsp black pepper. Fry til cabbage is done. Allow dough to rise first time. A ball of dough is then flattened in the palm of her hand and filled with the mix then folded and pinch sealed - Allow dough to rise the second time then bake. At what temperature I haven't a clue but if you smell something scorched or burning you'll know you didn't get that part right.:vs_laugh:
> EDIT : Important new info. - if possible use X-tra lean ground beef because the grease from the mix can't be easily drained.


Sounds like a piece of cake. Not difficult at all just time consuming with the dough rising. Temp probably 350*.


----------

